# Thailand, Phuket



## Swissfish (8. September 2015)

Guten Tag Gemeinde
 Ich fahre Anfangs November für 2 Wochen nach Phuket. Da es sich dabei bekanntermassen um eine Insel handelt und diese auch noch von fischreichen Gewässern umgeben sein soll, möchte ich meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung nachgehen. Wer hat Erfahrung mit Meeresangeln in Thailand und auf Phuket im Speziellen?
 Besten Dank für eure Unterstützung und Petri.
 Swissfish


----------



## captn-ahab (8. September 2015)

*AW: Thailand, Phuket*

Hi,

ich war 2011 auf der Insel, wunderschön und wärmstens zu empfehlen. Für angeln hatte ich keine Zeit, habe aber einige Hinweise darauf gesehen.
Red-Snapper etc kann man wohl ganz gut im Meer fangen und es gibt Paylakes mit Snakeheads. Das klangt ziemlich interessant, da auch nicht mit nem FoPu vergleichbar.


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. September 2015)

*AW: Thailand, Phuket*

Swissfish,

vielleicht wirst Du hier geholfen ?

http://fishinginphuket.com/


----------



## chef (9. September 2015)

*AW: Thailand, Phuket*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=281908


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (18. September 2015)

*AW: Thailand, Phuket*

Mein erster Beitrag.

Für das Big Blue Fischen in Thailand benötigst du ein relativ schnelles Boot.
So ist auch schon mal sicher das nur Big Blue und Barrakudas dran gehen.

Am besten eigenen sich sehr lange Wobbler / Jerks 20-30 CM welche nicht zu tief geführt werden. Das Wasser ist dort meist sehr klar und die Fische hören auch sehr gut. Ectl noch ein Spinnerplättchen 15 cm. vorsetzen, das macht noch mehr Sound. (Vorher aber testen ob es auch alles gut im Wasser "läuft".  Den #Käder dann maximal 100 - 200 Meter rauslassen.
Wichtig sind am Köder einige Ansgthacken.
Gerade diese Zielfische kommen von unten und leicht seitlich, beissen meistens immer in den Kopf des Köders.
Eigentlich alle meiner Baracudas in diesem Gebiet waren aussen am Maul gehackt. Nur der Big Blue schnappt schon mal richtig zu.

Vorteilhaft ist es auch wenn du dich mit 2-3 Leuten zusammen tust udn dich von so nen kleinen "Piratenboot" (Sehen so aus) zu ner coolen Insel zum Baden bringen lässt. So kannste hin und zurück paar Stunden cool fischen, siehst einige Inseln und kannst auch noch ne Stunde oder zwei geil Baden gehen. 
Bei uns hat es meist keine 20- 30  Minuten gedauert bis wieder einer eingestiegen ist. Das ermüdet auch sehr.

Vorteilhaft erwies sich auch eine Stationär Wallerrute mit dicker Mono, dabei zu haben. Wenn man etwas zum ermüden kommt dann ist dich schon um einiges "fauler" zu fischen als die Dicke Boots-Multi.

Hoffe ist dir hilfreich


----------

